# grizzly G0632 opinions



## d.frana (Dec 15, 2010)

After years of using an old montgomery wards benchtop lathe, I'm ready for a good full size lathe. I've been looking at the grizzly G0632 16". It looks very similar to the jet models. Opinions and comparisons would be appreciated.
I've also been looking at the nova dvr, but none of the sources show what I would consider a good stable cast iron stand. I've heard they offer one and I also don't know if there is one for the dvr if it has the bed extension.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

The nova dvr is a great machine. Our club has 2, one on the nova stand, and one with the bed extension that is on a very heavy wooden bench. Both are nice vibration free machines.
This is the only pic I have that shows much of the wooden bench. The nova cast iron stand is the same one as on the 1624 in the second pic and fits with or without the bed extension.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

You're thinking about what few consider......"the stand".


Machine design is a long and honorable exercise.In certain cases,and IMO lathes are right at the top,the stand can make or break a machines....usefullness.You may find that lathe makers are so concerned with price point that they'll cheese on the stand.

Just be aware that with a little effort you can build a much heavier duty base unit than could ever be offered by manuf.On most of our's,we design in a section under cabmets floor that gets filled with concrete.You just flip base over,caulk any cracks,fill with bagged you/mix concrete.Just a little thought on how you retain this chunk,as it will shrink to allow for removal.BW



PS if you want some interesting reading,study how early train shops balanced their loco's wheels.This is of some use to certain machine base design.........complicated at first but once you start to understand how to cancel vibration it becomes really fun.


----------



## dominic16 (May 17, 2009)

I have the Grizzly G0462 Lathe and I think that for the money it is pretty amazing. You have all of the options, all cast iron legs and bed. Very Strong. I would recommend this lathe to anyone. It is actually 16 x 43 instead of 16 by 42. The speeds are a little different but if you do not need a specific speed that the G0462 doesn't have then the G0632 would be fine. They do have some differences but the G0462 is a full size and for the price a pretty good deal. I have a Jet mini and I use the Jet for small items and the grizzly for bigger projects. The Nova I have heard that it is a good lathe but I would actually check out Laguna Tools. Their 16/43 sounds really good and Laguna builds some amazing tools. I would love to have one of those one day. Really though check Laguna out. Let me know what you think.


----------



## d.frana (Dec 15, 2010)

The laguna looks like a very good lathe, but the slowest speed is 600 rpm. that's faster than what I want.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

*Grizzly G0632*

I have a Jet 16x42” 110 volt lathe with sliding headstock, doe not swivel. Swiveling headstock and rpm’s only major difference I see between Jet and Grizzly G0632. There may be more just did not notice them.
Bought my lathe on sale from amazon.com with free shipping, few years ago and have been very pleased with it. 

Price, 220 volt lathe makes the G0632 seem attractive. Customer and tech service might prove tad better than Jet. Reviews:
*Customer Reviews *


http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G0632-16-22-42-22-Variable/product-reviews/B000M64RY2


Would not consider a Laguna lathe because of quality reviews from owners and poor customer and tech service. Might look at the Grizzly G0698 if this size lathe appeals to you.


If had a small work space might consider NOVA DVR. Initial price and cost of accessories makes the lathe less attractive to me. Woodcraft often has this lathe on sale, not sure about accessories.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

So far, Grizzly has been very good in the service department. Very helpful. Something to consider.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Grizz service/parts has been a positive exp. here.My only Laguna exp wasn't......BS tyres were order'd,money charged to CC......after 3 calls got tired of calling and decided to just wait.About 6 months later they show'd up.Not kidding,just sayin.BW


----------

